# Thinking of getting Christian tattoo



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 24, 2014)

So I'm wanting to get a tattoo that I'm designing myself and basically it's a complex design of different Christian symbols interwoven together. So far i have the alpha and omega symbol, eye of providence (since it was supposed to represent God before it's use today of illuminati and freeasony) i have some other designs I'm working on too.

I was thinking of including the Chi Rho, the P looking symbol with an X through it. My question is i know it was used by Constantine during his battle and it then became a symbol for Christianity but I'm wondering if it i will use it because didn't he use it as his own type of heraldry? I'm trying to just use symbols representing Christ and God and i'm not sure if the chi rho would be appropriate if it was a personal icon and then became symbol for Christians. 

Thoughts?


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 24, 2014)

How about fantasy and Christianity?

http://images2.layoutsparks.com/1/218868/the-green-dragon-cross.jpg
I like the Green dragon cross of Anne Stokes.(Ironshod in Deviantart)
deviantART: 403 Forbidden

Here is a tatoo of it: Colored tattoo of green dragon whitch hugs around a cross with patterns - Dragon tattoos

She has a licence standing waiver for tatoo artists.
News - Anne Stokes


> Every tattoo artist has their own style and interpretation of the designs and it is always interesting to see these, and hear from people why they chose to have the design tattooed. Anyone is welcome to use the art for tattoos, free of charge. We do like to see a photo of how they turned out.



She is my favorite fantasy artist. "Water dragon" being my favorite of hers.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 24, 2014)

I appreciate those links, but I'm really wanting to get the design i'm working on. I just wanted some opinions on using the Chi Rho gram. I want the symbols used to represent God so i am not sure if using that emblem would be more toward constantine himself. Sorry if this makes no sense lol. I just wanted to know if anyone knew if it was used as like his personal crest or anything, not trying to pay homage to him lol


----------



## Hainted (Nov 24, 2014)

You might want to double check before getting a tattoo. I might be wrong but Leviticus seemed to lump permanently marking your flesh in the same boat as eating split hooved animals, wearing mixed fabrics, and same sex relationships. Basically unforgivable sins because the pagans were doing it. (might be misremembering though, been a while)

Not being a jerk, just wanting you to consider everything before permanently scarring your body to show your faith.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 24, 2014)

Hainted said:


> You might want to double check before getting a tattoo. I might be wrong but Leviticus seemed to lump permanently marking your flesh in the same boat as eating split hooved animals, wearing mixed fabrics, and same sex relationships. Basically unforgivable sins because the pagans were doing it. (might be misremembering though, been a while)
> 
> Not being a jerk, just wanting you to consider everything before permanently scarring your body to show your faith.



Well you are right about it being associated with pagan practices. It also said not to trim the hairs on your beard but lots of Christians do that today.

There was a passage about Christians being concerned about eating meat because a lot of the meat sold at the market had been taken from animals that were killed in sacrifice to pagan gods and so thought the meat was defiled. But the passage basically says that There's nothing wrong with Meat itself, you have freedom in Jesus to choose what is right for you (that the bible isn't clear on, this doesn't apply to murder, thievery, etc) but if someone feels its wrong then they shouldn't betray their conscience.

I feel this is one of those instances. Tattooing from what i have read in context was forbidden for fear Of the pagan rituals and culture mixing with the Christian societies. I don't feel a moral conviction about it though i wouldn't get any vulgar or graphic design. I believe that when it comes to these "Romans 14" situations, God has given you a conscience to decide what is permissible.


----------



## Hainted (Nov 24, 2014)

Like I said I'm out of church for a while (and remembering some things through extreme orthodox relatives statements) but basically just want this to be a thought out decision for you. I have too many friends with tattoo regret. (plus I figured a little reminder of Leviticus would help prepare you for the more vocal critics.) When you get the design finalized/tattoo done you'll have to show us.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 25, 2014)

And i appreciate your warning too. I've actually wanted one for about three years now but have waited. It probably will be awhile until i get it due to financial priority.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 25, 2014)

Freemason? Some people link freemasons to Satan.
But people don't like the Swastica when it was a religious symbol too.

Constantine's Cross | Infoplease.com

It gives the origin of Constantine's cross.


----------

